# Done! About time right?



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The thread with the teaser photos: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/300763-when-david-bored.html

Anyways, another day where I went into work at 4am, which allowed me to finaly finish this one up. Here is the safe for work version:










For those of you not at work or those that don't care, here is a large size unedited link.

I originally was trying to make the font on the close and far cigars to look ghosted/double image/blurry as if it was a camera zoomed on the center cigar with the others slightly out of focus... It didn't work... Next time I will just do them all nice like the one in the middle.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok - I'll bite: Who was the subject model (not the cigars...)


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks awesome David! Some real talent you've got there


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Neal has some incredible talent when it comes to females. I on the other hand SUCK at realism of the human form... You have to be so precise in your scale or it just never looks right. What I seem to be able to do is the more cartoonish/anime/charicature stuff. So that is what I do. Also... For some reason, I enjoy a more punky female character... As past work shows:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is some good stuff bro! Nicely done!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You are very talented, sir. :tu


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Now we will just see if the wife notices it when it just appears up on my art wall tonight... Typically I keep the wall PG13... If she does notice I think it might look pretty damn good with an actual Cohiba band used to censor the fun parts.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice work! Reminds me of smoking at the roller derby.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You think there's a shot in heck your new wife is going to not notice a naked woman on your wall?!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You think there's a shot in heck your new wife is going to not notice a naked woman on your wall?!


Well, first let me give you an idea of the wall... The wall currently has aproximately 40-50 drawings on it. Many of which are female (although body parts are pretty much all covered).

So yeah... There's a shot, a pretty good one actually.

Edit: Will update with photo of wall area if I remember tonight.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice artwork. I want to get some for my basement eventually. Just not scantily clad women, although I like the tattoo's on her


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice job bro. Like it a lot. Keep up the great work.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job.

I used to be really good at photoshop (a degree in graphic design actually), but got away from it for a while.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I appreciate the female form as much as the next guy but I think that drawing could have stood on its own just fine!

You guys with all this talent are beginning to make me sick!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Now I appreciate the female form as much as the next guy but I think that drawing could have stood on its own just fine!


Was my first time using cigars as my main subject matter, and I agree. Next time I think it will be just the smokes.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great drawing David! I can draw stick people pretty awesome


----------

